# Indostomus Crocodilus



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Way cool little fish. Just put six in the tank yesterday. Like teensy pipefish. Very close to my other, the indostomus paradoxus.:icon_cool


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, those look cool, do they stay small? Where'd you get them?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ahem...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, they stay tiny. Oh come on Laura..these guys are smaller than a match and I stink at macro photography. I'll see what I can do..:tongue:
I got them from Grey in Oregon-Wetspotcx.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is a pic that gives credit to the photographer~
http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Photos/PicturesSummary.php?ID=58213&what=species

here is another on a site
http://www.trangpets.com/index.php?topic=301.0


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What're ya keeping them in and what are you feeding them?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am keeping them in the 15 with the dario darios, shrimp, and another couple small fish. It is densely planted with mosses, low light{now},high flow, low PH, 74 degrees or so, no CO2.
They eat tiny stuff like Golden pearls in the 50-100 micron size, live grindal worms, chopped frozen bloodworms,frozen daphnia. I am sure there is microfauna they also feed on. The tank is well established-necessary. I have a paradoxus I have had over a year. These are shy fish who stay hidden and creep through the plants, occasionally swimming in the open. It's the kind of fish you are glad to see when you catch a glimpse of them.:icon_smil
My indostomus paradoxus comes out into the same clearing every day. I figure with 7 of these tiny guys, I should be able to see them more often. They are about 1/2", some less, and about as thick as a big sewing needle. Their mouth is really really small!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Do you still have yours? I'm thinking of getting a group for my nano, what do you think?

-Andrew


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, they are awesome, but elusive. Make sure you have a couple worm cultures, like Grindals. Has the tank been up a while?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

It'll be a few months out until I would get them, the tank has just started so it isn't established enough yet.

Did you get yours from Frank's?

-Andrew


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No, I already had mine when he finally got them in. I got mine from Grey in Oregon. The Paradoxus I have came from Pedro.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Good to know,
-Andrew


----------



## SimonC (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone willing to post a source for these I would love to get my hands on like 4-6 for my tank? Thanks.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Unless you are planning a species only tank for them, do not plan on seeing them much. You must have live foods.
When I kept them, I fed from a grindal worm culture, and bought a live natural culture from Sach's. They will eat chopped frozen BW's, but I wouldn't count out the live stuff.
The only places I have found them is through Frank's in NY, and through The Wet Spot in Oregon.


----------

